
Ask HN: Does your company invest in SAST/DAST? - a_lifters_life
What tool does your company use, and how effective is it for you?
======
ianceicys
Combination of Whitesource, Checkmark, SonarQube, Semmle, and Acunetix
Vulnerability scanner. Pretty effective but lots of duplications require
reviews.

